# beware predictive text!!



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Be warned / be careful... predictive text may get you in trouble..

I just texted someone to ask if i "could come round to look at their hymen.."

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just out of interest, what was the reply? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chrisblack said:


> I just texted someone to ask if i "could come round to look at their hymen.."


That's a case of clumsy fingers, surely?

The phone, man - the phone......

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Was it a Virgin mobile?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Was it a Virgin mobile?


Or 3?

Dougie.


----------

